# Oh Miley....



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

what has been seen cannot be unseen, my friend.

but this did get a laugh out of me.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

My eyes! MY EYES!!!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, my. Lol!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the "show"!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

LMAO - where is your hammer??


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I bet you're a blast to hang out with! You seem to have a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the morning laugh!!! Great job.


----------



## 31Kilo (Oct 7, 2010)

WitchyRN said:


> LMAO - where is your hammer??


Ha, funny you should ask, actually had on 4 pairs of tidy ******'s before I thought I could go in public with out getting arrested,......t


----------

